# Thor the lab /husky mix!



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Thor is 8 months old, and is blonde with electric blue eyes!
heres some photos I am sure there will be tons more I just got him today!


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Saw Thor's pix in the other thread.

Apparently I have an ear fetish. With DOGS, that is. Not so much with people, lol. Good thing I suppose, because I've occasionally been known to act upon impulse and reach out for a wee scratch  

imo Thor's rank right up there with the rest of the best. I love 'm just the way they are ... standing tall, drooping, ... don't matter to me.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

petpeeve said:


> Saw Thor's pix in the other thread.
> 
> Apparently I have an ear fetish. With DOGS, that is. Not so much with people, lol. Good thing I suppose, because I've occasionally been known to act upon impulse and reach out for a wee scratch
> 
> imo Thor's rank right up there with the rest of the best. I love 'm just the way they are ... standing tall, drooping, ... don't matter to me.


 ha! thanks his ears are super cute! i cant get him to sit still right now for some nice pics, but ill update the thread im curious as well to see how much more he will grow , as his is only 8 months i have experience with small breed dogs but not big dogs thanks for the kind words


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

He's a great looking dog. Labs and Huskies make a great mix. He's a Labsky?


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

haha labsky love it! i dont think they have a real name hes a mutt but a cute one!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Aww Thor is beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

thor loves looking outside the window

heres a pic for petpeeve thors ears! ahha


----------



## Spatz (Sep 28, 2013)

What a cutie! I love his ears! adorable.  How big is he?


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i would say hes like 50ish lbs 3 feet tall on all fours hes only 8 months so i dont think he will get too much bigger...probably will fill out more. im not too sure ive never owned a large breed dog before!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Thor says hi gang!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

thor being silly


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

and a funny one for good measure


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

What a happy cute baby he looks, I'll bet he makes you feel so happy and proud.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

thanks zack!


thor has been with me for 1 month now. couldnt be happier. hes learning lots!!!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Heres my eldest cat bailey









and the new rescue kitten


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

"hey mom? theres white stuff ont he ground and its cold!"
"yeah Thor winter came early!  "


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

I just can't get over how beautiful Thor's face is! Especially them eyes!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

JTurner said:


> I just can't get over how beautiful Thor's face is! Especially them eyes!


thank you! i love his cute little face too thor is now fully comfortable here he is bossy when he wants rubs and pets he will grumble at me or push my hand near him its hilarious but can be annoying at times he dosent bark so much as woos at me i suppose its a husky thing


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful photos. I just love them all.


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

he is beautiful indeed


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Beautiful photos. I just love them all.





xena said:


> he is beautiful indeed


thanks gang! I hope to get some awesome winter shots this year, hard to photograph a dog though :/


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Love those eyes - just mesmerizing.... and the kitty so cute too, cats and dogs do go together, like peas and carrots (at least in my house they do, and yours as well apparantly)....


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

BernerMax said:


> Love those eyes - just mesmerizing.... and the kitty so cute too, cats and dogs do go together, like peas and carrots (at least in my house they do, and yours as well apparantly)....


yeah it aint bad, work in progress trying to teach Thor "Gentle" with the kitten


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

id like to say i wont be buying those new bones anymore they left blood looking residue all over his fur ive tried to wash his arms like 5 times it wont come off!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

yay my photos were approved! woot woot


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

love love love that first pic hes such a ham.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Your pets are soooo gorgeous. Thor has such gorgeous eyes.

I am especially fond of your brown kitty


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

taquitos said:


> Your pets are soooo gorgeous. Thor has such gorgeous eyes.
> 
> I am especially fond of your brown kitty


 thank you! i cant believe he was at the pound for his entire life who wouldnt want that guy hes such a ham. 

freya the brown cat is super interesting....ive never seen a brown cat ever. and shes brown right to the root of her hair its werid....shes growing up nicely. she was so malnourished when i got her now shes happy as a fricken kitten can be growing up fast


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

Almost one years old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

asuna said:


> heres a pic for petpeeve thors ears! ahha


Oooops .. just saw this now. 

Great, got my ear fix for the day, albeit a few months overdue . 

Thanks anyways, for the pick-me-up.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i got some ear photos!  woke him up from a nap i was trying to snap pics while he was snoozing didnt work out haha


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gaaahh so cute!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> Gaaahh so cute!


thank you! hes a sweetie pie that one all about the cuddles and love


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Why have I never seen this thread before! He's seriously so beautiful. Now I'm subscribed so I won't have to miss another Thor pic again, lol. I love his name too. It's hilarious, even though he was a shelter dog, there's like no way he's not pure Lab x Sibe. He is a spitting image of what I would expect a yellow lab x husky mix to be.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

BubbaMoose said:


> Why have I never seen this thread before! He's seriously so beautiful. Now I'm subscribed so I won't have to miss another Thor pic again, lol. I love his name too. It's hilarious, even though he was a shelter dog, there's like no way he's not pure Lab x Sibe. He is a spitting image of what I would expect a yellow lab x husky mix to be.


yup i thought the same, he was previously named Thor from the shelter, i thought it was the perfect name for him. he was in the shelter his entire life of 7 months i cannot believe someone didnt pick him up.
I worked really hard training him and i have TONS of training left to do , its a daily progress but hes such a kind soul he means no harm
he is goofy and aloof, but hes so loving, ive never met a dog so loving in my life. 
I am so thankful I have him to share with you guys ! 

Sometime tried to tell me there was 150% no way theres any husky in him i laughed and said ok ok LOL he even talks like a husky, if i tell him no he goes a rooo rooooo rooooooooooooooooooooo LOL he will grumble too


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

hi i havent updated in a while seems like almost all my photos have gone missing too... eep oh well hes some shots of Thor


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

and some more


----------

